# Poll: Best Tractor Brands



## real8deal (Dec 26, 2014)

Tell me YOURE FAVORITE BRAND D:.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I think Ford/New Holland should be put together


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

Gotta go with Branson ROFL....but i'm biased!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

You mean theres other tractors out there.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

As a young feller we always had Farmalls and I worked for IHC, so I suppose I'd have to say they're the best, Bias. I've had lots of others since them and liked them all, mostly. In truth I like them all and especially if they are working properly and can do the job at hand.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

There's John Deere, and then there's Non Deere. Nuf said.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Have to say that I like my NH TC30. Tough tractor. Use it all through the winter- wood and plowing. Use it all summer. No complaints! Does the job. 

I wouldn't call it a Ford. It is a Shibaura made tractor (Japan). Not a Fiat, not an LG, not an LS. Not a Case. And it's not made in the US. 
But I like the name New Holland- fond memories of the New holland rake and baler we had as a kid.- Back when it was red and yellow!


----------



## YODA (Mar 22, 2015)

Bobcat, or Case/IH


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

As my students used to say- (rough bunch!) Ford- well that's "found on road dead" and John Deere - nothing runs like a deer except something with its tail between its legs.
And then my wife would insist on referring to my New Holland as the tulip!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I must admit I am partial to Chamberlain tractors, unfortunately John Deere bought out this great Australian company in the eighties and shut them down, after they had them still making tractors but rebadging them as John Deere. They are a very strong no fuss agricultural tractor that do all that you ask and more. My 1967 model 5 liter 6 cylinder 70 HP unit is awesome.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

had one green tractor (deere) and will never buy that junk again. only red (farmall)


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Never heard anyone complain about Kabota I just never owned one. Case/IH I guess out of the 3 brands I've owned.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

n194060.
"Never heard anyone complain about Kabota I just never owned one"

You'll need to out that on your bucket list.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Sorry for the slow response Thomas. If I ever need another tractor maybe then a Kabota. Who am I kidding. I'd buy what ever the best deal is


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"Who am I kidding. I'd buy what ever the best deal is"

Now that right there honestly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ckinser1 (Oct 28, 2015)

*History*

The massey ferguson design 35 135 has fed more people in the world today. It is a design that is still made today. That being said the crown should go to mf


----------

